
Prevent others sending emails using your domain name - XCSme
https://www.usertrack.net/blog/stop-others-use-your-domain-emails
======
XCSme
Hi HN!

Two days ago I had an issue with someone randomly contacting me on Twitter
saying that someome from my company sent her a ransom email asking for
bitcoins. Initially I didn't pay too much attention and actually blocked her,
thinking it was just a scam attempt, but upon further inspection I realized my
email DMARC settings were not correct.

I spent a few hours looking into it and improving my email authentication, so
today I wrote a quick summary of what I learned while doing so. It's just a
technical overview of what I had to do to fix my DMARC policy.

I posted this for those who didn't know this was an issue, never considered
setting up DMARC for their business domains or just want a very short summary
of what setting it up means.

I am by no means an expert in the domain, but it took longer than it should
finding examples of DMARC/DKIM/SPF TXT records and understanding how to set
the correct values.

